# Pictures of my 540l NPT



## Jonas Tehler (Mar 14, 2006)

I started my NPT in april and it has been growing nicely.

Startup in april: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jegt/sets/72057594102619812/
May: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jegt/sets/72057594137713240/
June: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jegt/sets/72157594180564037/
Growth from month to month: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jegt/sets/72157594180588743/

There are also some high-res pictures here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jegt/sets/72157594192607604/

I used 1" of soil and 1-1.5" of aquaclay. The lightning is 4x54W T5 (with Deltec Aquablue+).


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I love your whole setup. It's very sleek.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Love the look of the tank. Very nice pictures, especially the high resolution ones. Apart from a betta, how many rams, rummy nose, dwarf cichlids and other other fauna you keep in the tank?

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Great tank!
I don't see to many fih so you could call this setup Betta Paradise 
Healthy plants = job well done 

Keep us updated!
Matt


----------



## Jonas Tehler (Mar 14, 2006)

milalic said:


> Love the look of the tank. Very nice pictures, especially the high resolution ones. Apart from a betta, how many rams, rummy nose, dwarf cichlids and other other fauna you keep in the tank?


2 Bolivian rams
18 Rummy nose tetras
11 Corys
2 A. cacatuoides
2 A. agassizii
and about a billion endlers guppy (I bought four =)

BTW, does anyone know the name of the large plants to the right?


----------



## Jonas Tehler (Mar 14, 2006)

I forgot:

2 Ancistrus
6 Otocinclus


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the large plant to the right is Hygrophila compacta.


----------



## Minipol (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice tank.
I like the aquascaping where the right part is planted more densly than the left.
I've never done an aquascape like that. Only thing i don't like is the drift wood in the middle. More to the left (1/3 of the tank) would have been better i think.

Is that saggitaria subulata in front that forms the lawn?
What are the tank dimensions?


Oh yeah i don't think it's Hygrophila compact. When i check that at tropica.dk it max height is about 15cm. I think you're right that it is a Hygrophila just not compact.
mabye Hygrophila corymbosa ''angustifolia''?


----------



## Tony65 (Jun 3, 2006)

That's a great looking tank.

How tall is the tank; and how high is the light canopy from the surface of the water?


----------



## Jonas Tehler (Mar 14, 2006)

Minipol said:


> Is that saggitaria subulata in front that forms the lawn?


I actually have no idea what it's called. I was mostly experimenting and buying many different plants.

The tank is 150x60x60cm (about 59"x24"x24"). The canopy is 25cm above the water.


----------



## Jonas Tehler (Mar 14, 2006)

Minipol said:


> Oh yeah i don't think it's Hygrophila compact. When i check that at tropica.dk it max height is about 15cm. I think you're right that it is a Hygrophila just not compact.
> mabye Hygrophila corymbosa ''angustifolia''?


They has a very thick stems, 5-10mm. One of them are about 10-15cm above the water now and growning quite fast. Maybe I will get some flowers on it. Most of the other plants above the surface have had flowers.


----------



## Minipol (Jul 4, 2006)

It would be nice to know for sure as it looks like a great plant


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Jonas, that is so incredibly beautiful! I needed to see something like that so badly. Wow!

Thank you!


----------

